# Red Devil Dragon HM x Copper HM female 01/19/17



## Didgeridoo (Nov 10, 2016)

Really excited about this spawn. I've spawned this male with a Pastel Cambodian female and a Yellow HM female, but neither were closely coloured to the male. This time I'm hoping that the majority of the fry exhibit the copper coloration with varying degrees of red. 

The female is what you would call "blonde" in that her body coloration isn't black based or cellophane based. This should throw both "blonde" fry and black fry in theory. 

The dragon scaling on the male may or may not show up on the F1 fry. However, in successive spawns, the scaling should come back. If time allows, I would love to select a couple of F1 females to spawn back with the male to hone the genetics a bit more. This is dependant on the male's condition and whether or not he'll still be able to spawn when those females are ready to spawn. (6 months or so)

Male









Female









As you can see, the female is closer to the male's coloration. The photo was taken in the sunlight with no flash. She's very metallic in the body and fins. 

January 19th -> Pair is introduced into the breeding tank. Female is separated in a plastic container for now until the male can build his nest. A piece of bubble wrap is taped to the back of the spawning tank and the male is working hard to fill it with bubbles. 

Nick


----------



## Didgeridoo (Nov 10, 2016)

Well I had to abort this spawning due to the female tearing up the male pretty bad. It's all just fin damage but I thought I would give him a break and try again in a week or two. For now I put a different female in with him, much smaller female to get his confidence back up. She won't be released from the jar, just to give him something to flare at until I get back tomorrow. Haha


----------



## astrummortis (Aug 15, 2016)

Didgeridoo said:


> Well I had to abort this spawning due to the female tearing up the male pretty bad. It's all just fin damage but I thought I would give him a break and try again in a week or two. For now I put a different female in with him, much smaller female to get his confidence back up. She won't be released from the jar, just to give him something to flare at until I get back tomorrow. Haha


I'm sorry for the damage to his fins, but I have to say, I love feisty girls


----------



## Didgeridoo (Nov 10, 2016)

astrummortis said:


> I'm sorry for the damage to his fins, but I have to say, I love feisty girls


Haha. Ya, I'll try this spawn again soon. If it's still a no go, I'll swap males and put my Copper male in with her. He should be able to handle her aggression better.


----------

